# Just because. WARNING! Many pictures!



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You all like pictures, right?


DOZER









You WILL give me a cookie!

























I don't condone jumping up! Our first year with him, I wanted a way to show how big he was. That's me. We had a BLIZZARD that year and had a fun snow day. Shortly after, I trained him not to jump up (and trained my husband not to condone the behavior lol)









This Christmas Eve, me and my baby boy!






















Dozer and Sargeant










Sargeant:









I let him dig on our dog walks. He gets..."into it" lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dozer and Hunter (yin and yang)










Hunter

My artistic shot:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Great pics! I love the one he's looking up at the sky!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Love you dogs and their expressive faces! Dozer is such a tiny boy though. How do you not lose him in the house? :wink:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Donna Little. OMG, How do you get all your precious babies to sit like that? Wow. They must be well trained. I have one pic of my three sitting together. It was the most difficult shot because I was alone and we just had our walk. And they didn't want to sit THAT close. I finally nailed the shot and then they bolted in every direction. But I was happy because I got all three...until I noticed Dozer's red rocket! Ugh.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This photo looks so familiar... my own dog does this pose all the time- lol!

Anyway, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Donna Little. OMG, How do you get all your precious babies to sit like that? Wow. They must be well trained. I have one pic of my three sitting together. It was the most difficult shot because I was alone and we just had our walk. And they didn't want to sit THAT close. I finally nailed the shot and then they bolted in every direction. But I was happy because I got all three...until I noticed Dozer's red rocket! Ugh.


I love the sprawled legs on Dozer! Such a guy... 
My photo wasn't easy to get but the only reason it was possible was because it was cold outside and the stove was warm and my dogs LOVE to sit near it. If it'd been anywhere else that wouldn't have worked out as well. And believe me, they aren't trained, I just have a lot of patience.... Or I'm crazy... Something like that....


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

You have a sweet doggie family! 

I have been starting to really like the name Dozer, and if I had a mastiff-type dog, would probably name is that! I just think it's fitting for them!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I really like the picture of Sargeant resting his head on Dozer!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dozer's name fits him to a tee. When there is snow outside, he likes to run as fast as he can and lower his head with his mouth open to eat the snow. If that isn't a Dozer, I don't know what is. Also, sometimes when you are sitting down, he comes very very close to you to be pet. He doesn't understand personal boundries. He is a friendly dog though, an affection junkie too. I can't imagine owning a dog of this size if they were aggressive. Scary. He IS stubborn. But THAT I can handle. I am stubborn too 

Most of these pics were taken with my last phone which wasn't very good. I am noticing this. My new phone takes much better pictures. I will need to take more pictures I think  And I encourage everyone to do the same!


----------

